# And it just keeps on giving



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok here is the short version. 
Cabinet bases prep 3 days
Cabinet doors prep 6 days (17 doors).
Time bid start to finish 3 days
Whatever the base layer was on these doors was made of unobtainium.
Stripper made it worse. Sanding made goo. Heat guns were the only sloooow working method. On top of that they are in bad shape overall but the customer likes the look. 
I will post complete in a few days


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BPC said:


> Ok here is the short version.
> Cabinet bases prep 3 days
> Cabinet doors prep 6 days (17 doors).
> Time bid start to finish 3 days
> ...


A pretty simple 5-piece door with a DF ply panel? I gota wonder how much cheaper new doors would have been.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

These guys quote $12/ft^2 for a paint-grade maple door. 

http://www.cabinetdoorworld.com/flat-panel-door-paint-grade-maple/

That would make a 18"x36" door $54. 17 of those would be $918. That's the equivalent of 6 days at right around $150/day. I have no idea of your target hourly rate, but, for us, those numbers would be a pretty compelling argument for new doors.

I know that hindsight in 20/20, and please understand that we've gotten stuck in that situation ourselves more than once. It's one reason that we push hard for doing a sample on a T&M basis before submitting a bid for work like this.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> A pretty simple 5-piece door with a DF ply panel? I gota wonder how much cheaper new doors would have been.



Agreed. Not trying to be overly critical, but 6 days prep for stripping 17 doors?

I don't doubt it was a lot of work. Always best to take a piece home to sample different techniques, develop a plan of attack, then submit final bid, (if you're not being paid T&M).

The base cabinets, I understand and could justify the time, since replacing isn't usually justifiable to homeowner, but replacing the doors couldn't be much more half the cost as stripping them for 6 days. 

Hope things are smooth sailing for ya here on out. Good luck and post pics when you're done.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I too have fallen into the trap of stripping cab doors way in excess of their value.

I've also worked in a cabinet shop MAKING and finishing cab doors.


Life teaches


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well they look good.

Glad I've never had a job go like that:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd rather pressure wash human fecal matter off a downtown side walk then strip and refinish cabinet doors.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I'd rather pressure wash human fecal matter off a downtown side walk then strip and refinish cabinet doors.


Fortunately, it seems as if the vast majority of painters feel that way. That's a tremendous help in bidding the work.

As the OP pointed out, though, it's not without its risks. Minimize those, and they can be great job$.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Real easy for me to sit here and scrutinize, but fact is, I've been there. I give ya a lot of credit for posting what probably isn't you're greatest achievement thus far, (although it looks like it will be an awesome transformation and a finished product you could be proud of). If possible, try to include some details with your follow-up pics. It's posts like these that some of us have learned the most from, so thank you.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

It was recommended on several occasion to replace. The reply was we want the old world feel. Funny part is they put in new cabinets in the opposite side. We did test a door and heat gun had decent results they were hit and miss the lowers had some sort of titanium coating. It's fine it was filler work anyway. Not my first rodeo just amazed what a time suck it is


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have not used a heat gun in 10 years.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BPC said:


> I have not used a heat gun in 10 years.


If you have to do any more like this, it may be worthwhile to track down some old Hyde or Warner heat plates. Faster and less tiring to use. They are lighter, quieter, and cover more area at a time.

The new versions, like the Silent Paint Remover, seem to be OK, but slower.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What about taking them to a furniture stripper and having them dunk in the strip tank ?

I know there is concern about the glue dissolving.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I originally bid this job to do just that have them dipped and stripped. I bid it three months ago and the shop that does that just went out of business 2 weeks before starting. I usually never take this work like I said just filler and amazed how it went south so quick. I will post these beauties when finished they still want some distressed areas in them. Plenty of that!!


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Well here are some after shots. Have to say they have improved though not perfect they are along way from where they were. 
2 coats cover stain
2 coats pro classic alkyd modified only 1 coat a plied in photo.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Well it was a time suck but there done. Customer happy painter happy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

BPC said:


> Ok here is the short version.
> Cabinet bases prep 3 days
> Cabinet doors prep 6 days (17 doors).
> Time bid start to finish 3 days
> ...


Sounds like the trim we ran into this past summer. Paint Shaver was just about shutting down, sand paper lasted 1 maybe 2 minutes and hardly made a dent, chem strippers. Nothing worked except my determination to complete the job.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Sounds like the trim we ran into this past summer. Paint Shaver was just about shutting down, sand paper lasted 1 maybe 2 minutes and hardly made a dent, chem strippers. *Nothing worked except my determination to complete the job.*





You endeavored to persevere!

Now I know what the CD in CDPainting stands for....Chief Dan :jester:


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have not done work like this in 10 years. Now I remember why.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, it looks great now.. Way to suck it up and do a proper job.


----------

